# Import Duty threshold lifted



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7727717.stm

No duty for goods below £105. (was £18).
VAT still applies to goods over £18.

Good news if you buy from abroad.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Thieving bandits I just got hit for ID last week ...

At least the duty is going up to a sensible level.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good news - but dont forget its ONLY import duty and as you said, VAT still applies. IIRC VAT is charged on the final price including delivery as well


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Will this affect all the "Jersey" sellers?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> good news - but dont forget its ONLY import duty and as you said, VAT still applies. IIRC VAT is charged on the final price including delivery as well


Yep, it's called the Landed Value.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Step_7 said:


> Will this affect all the "Jersey" sellers?


Are we talking about the likes of Play.com etc.?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

"Internet shoppers will not have to pay customs duty on items they have bought for less than £105 from outside the EU."

"ouside the EU"

play etc is as per normal i guess


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jersey and Guernsey are not actually part of the EU - will be interesting to see if this can apply to them.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

> VAT will still be charged on most items that cost more than £18.


its usually that and the post office charge which makes it bad anyway, so not all that good !!


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

I got caught with this recently the VAT was about 12 and then the post office added a handling charge !!!!!!! NOt good. ...


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mark_H said:


> I got caught with this recently the VAT was about 12 and then the post office added a handling charge !!!!!!! NOt good. ...


Same just happened to me £50 of goods from the US £9.46ish VAT not fussed about that have to pay it, handling charge from parcel force £13.50!! Still saved money though compared to buy the same stuff from the UK. UK cost £140, imported from the US £74 :thumb:


----------

